

PRQ Police Raid Takes Down Dozens of File-Sharing Sites - PilateDeGuerre
https://torrentfreak.com/prq-police-raid-takes-down-dozens-of-file-sharing-sites-121001/

======
w1ntermute
Well, that's too bad. You'd hope that the more prominent sites would've
foreseen these sorts of incidents and put backup measures into place, but I
guess we'll just have to wait and see.

